#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the Major benefits of eCommerce?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

With the increasing need of eCommerce industry,Every businessman is looking to have an online store where they can sell their products and services.
E-Commerce delivers a comprehensive range of benefits to retailers and merchants.


Can someone tell me the major benefits of eCommerce?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> With the increasing need of eCommerce industry,Every businessman is looking to have an online store where they can sell their products and services.
> E-Commerce delivers a comprehensive range of benefits to retailers and merchants.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me the major benefits of eCommerce?



Wide range of products and services.Offer Product Datasheets.*Convenience*.Attract New Customers with Search Engine Visibility.Saves *money*.Comprise Warranty Information.Saves time.Decreasing *cost* of inventory Management.

----------

